# April 2013 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spring has Sprung*
*GSDs enjoying Spring and the great outdoors*​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, April 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run April 26th - April 30th.​


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

...


----------



## Proudrunner (Jan 22, 2013)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Pieter (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## KYH (Apr 15, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesvw (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

** photo removed - Rule #2 **


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tino81 (Apr 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

...


----------



## zoey's mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Talevy (Apr 2, 2013)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Rockyschutz (Apr 23, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## BrystldePistol (Apr 23, 2013)

...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## SmashLi (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Sable tucker (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rentalguy1 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

** photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)




----------

